# [APP] Laws Of Power



## Screw Muggz (Jul 19, 2011)

I finally released and published an app to the Play Store. Based on The 48 Laws Of Power, I have the Play Store link in the post on my website, please feel free to leave feedback!

http://www.codedalchemy.net/blog/laws-power-now-google-play-store

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------

